# Corned Beef and Cabbage recipes???



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Got a good one???


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

wizardude said:


> *Got a good one??? *


 seems kinda self explanatory myself , defintly an all day job , mayb crock pot action :barf: :jawdrop:


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Corned Beef and Cabbage recipes???*



inawe said:


> *seems kinda self explanatory myself , defintly an all day job , mayb crock pot action :barf: *



Kinda wodering what it's going to be like myself...I eat it out of the can  

Little lady bought one, I was going to smoke it and make pastami, but she has different ideas  

Being the only lab rat here, well you know


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

steam cabbage with water salt n pepper butter bacon grease,, cook 20 min , take can of cornedbeef add to the cabbage n 15 minutes later ,, gud stuff :jawdrop: the lil lady ,s way


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

oops after ya get the meat boiled then add to the cabbage ,, my bust didnt see ya had the briskt


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

i dont know bout the cale cockn cabbage But that dern Liver N onions sure was gud


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Came out pretty good...*

Cooked it in beer and beef broth, pulled it out and cooked potatoes in the liquid, ditto with the cabbage. Meat came out really tender, yet firm. Sort of strong tasting for me, but not bad for something different. The electric knife was great for getting super thin slices.

Now this morning, leftover CB and potatoes diced small with onions, browned with butter and topped with poached eggs and cheese this morning, was the "Bomb"  

Oh yea, midnight snack...grab a few slices, cover in brown mustard, eat....Yum.

Should make great samachies, much better than the canned


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*sounds like ya got it under cuntrol*

you go Man


----------

